# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  علوم تغذیه یا اموزش ابتدایی ؟

## A . H

سلام من هم علوم تغذیه خلخال قبول شدم هم الان برام پیامک اومد که شما نمره لازم علمی اموزش ابتدایی رو هم دارید و بیاید مصاحبه و اگه نیاید به منزله انصرافه و ... 
بنظر شما علوم تغذیه یا اموزش ابتدایی ؟

----------


## SARA_J

اگه پرستاری بودمیگفتم برو اما تغذیه نه :Yahoo (31):  من خودم بشخصه بین این دوتا تربیت معلم روبهترمیدونم

----------


## Insidee

> سلام من هم علوم تغذیه خلخال قبول شدم هم الان برام پیامک اومد که شما نمره لازم علمی اموزش ابتدایی رو هم دارید و بیاید مصاحبه و اه نیاید به منزله انصرافه و ... 
> بنظر شما علوم تغذیه یا اموزش ابتدایی ؟


هر دو خوبن ولی خب اموزش ابتدایی یه تومن هم حقوق میگیری دوران دانشجویی

----------


## Sara_heidari

*بنظرم اموزش ابتدایی از نظر شغل و درامد بهتره 
چون بیشتر تغذیه ها یا کار مناسب گیرشون نمیاد یا حقوق کم میگیرن
البته هستن تغذیه هایی که حرفه ای و با علاقه جلو رفتن و تو کلینیک ها بیشتر از۵تومن میگیرن ولی خب کمن...مونده ب علاقت
موفق باشی*

----------


## A . H

up

----------


## Shah1n

برو ابتدایی
بعدا راه هایی هم یاد میگیری برای درامد زایی
در ضمن وقت آزاد هم زیاد داری برای شغل دوم که سرمایه شو هم میشه از شغل اول تامین کرد و اگه اوایل شغل دومت هم نگیره یه حقوقی داری و در دراز مدت کار خوبی خواهی داشت

----------


## ayeh98

با این وضع مملکت قطعا برید فرهنگیان  :Yahoo (21): 
نتایج فرهنگیان که همراه با نتایج اصلی اعلام شده الان شما دوباره چطوری دعوت شدین؟ توی کارنامه سبز کد ۵ یا ۷ زده بود؟

----------


## A . H

> با این وضع مملکت قطعا برید فرهنگیان 
> نتایج فرهنگیان که همراه با نتایج اصلی اعلام شده الان شما دوباره چطوری دعوت شدین؟ توی کارنامه سبز کد ۵ یا ۷ زده بود؟


تو کارنامه سبز رتبم میخورد و نوشته بود در دست بررسی است
اس ام اس اومده که شما دعوت شدید

----------


## -Sara-

سلام
به نظر منم اموزش ابتدایی خیلی بهتره!

----------


## A . H

سلام
من رشته علوم تغذیه رو انتخاب کردم ( اینو برای کسایی گفتم که در اینده تاپیک رو نگاه میکنن ) 
ممنون از کسایی که نظراشون رو گفتن  :Yahoo (81):

----------

